# Brine recipe and amount



## rabbitman (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm new to the forum ladies and gentlemen and maybe this has been answered in the past. I have never brined anything before so it is a total mystery to me as far as amounts of ingredients and length of time soaking vs. amount of meat being brined. I want to brine some wild turkey breast chunks. What I did was cut the breasts into thirds. My wife does not care for turkey, so I cut them down into smaller portions for myself and maybe a friend or two and pull out of the freezer as needed depending on the number eating. How much solution and how long should I brine say, two or three pieces? The pieces are approximatel 5 inches square x 2 inches thick, give or take. I would appreciate some suggestions. I plan to wrap the pieces in bacon for added moisture and smoke. How long would you suggest smoking? What is an ideal smoking temp and internal temp? I have smoked a whole turkey before but never just the breast. I appreciate any recipes and suggestions that you could possibly offer. I can place them in a ziplock bag, cover with solution, squeeze air out and place in refigerator.  I will be using an old school Masterbuilt dome smoker for this one until an MES 40 finds it's way to my house.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 28, 2012)

Here you go

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator

You will find a lot of answers by using the search tool at the top - that is how I found this one for you


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 28, 2012)

I never used to brine but since I started I almost can't convince myself to do without it.

Try this one  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

I have never used the celery seed, and I think this is excellent.

I try to brine for at least 12 hours but have brined for 72 hours before.  24-36 is what I shoot for.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes you can use a Ziplock bag, if you have a market with a bakery go by and ask them if they have any icing buckets the are about 2 and 3 gallon and are food grade usually I can get them with a lid.  After you use them and fill them I mark them on the outside at the 1 and 2 gallon marks with a sharpie, then after that I just fill them with water to the line and then add the dry ingredients.  I got mine form Dillons (Kroger), Walmart says they recycle their's.


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 28, 2012)

A brine can be as simple as table salt mixed with water. When we were kids mom brined wild rabbit overnight that way and that worked. I like the slaughterhouse brine also. Once I brined a bone in turkey breast with the slaighterhouse brine I was a brine person forever.


----------



## rabbitman (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have another question. I have one of the orange Home Depot five gallon buckets. It has never had anything in it. My question is, can I wash it out really well with hot soap and water and use it? Do I need to get a food grade bucket? Thanks again.


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I have read it's better to use a food grade bucket. I buy brining bags to brine my turkey. They are a little expensive but I don't have the hassle of cleaning a bucket.

http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/reynoldskitchens/en/briningbag/default.asp


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

Slaughterhouse's Brine is outstanding on poultry. I'm guessing the Home Depot bucket you have is NOT food safe. I use resealable bags or the large plastic canisters that I have here for smaller pieces.


----------



## rabbitman (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I will check with Kroger for food grade buckets. If I can't get one or two of those I will go the brining bag route.


----------

